# how to integrate a DAC



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

how to integrate a DAC....

Sorry for the Noob question... Does anyone have a link about how I integrate a dac into a system ?

I have a standard AV rcvr, an amp, and my music is on a server??

My music is connected Via hdmi from the computer to the reciever....


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

fschris said:


> how to integrate a DAC....
> 
> Sorry for the Noob question... Does anyone have a link about how I integrate a dac into a system ?
> 
> ...


Hello,
Usually the DAC is placed between a CD Player and the Preamp/AVR. With your Music on a Hard Drive, the DAC would be placed between the HD and the AVR. It gets more difficult with HDMI as most DAC's only offer S/PDIF Connections. (Optical/Coaxial Digital I/O's) I am sure there are DAC's that offer HDMI Connectivity and in which case the DAC goes in between the Computer or EHD and the AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info, that helps me to get started.


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

What exactly are your gears ?


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

just because the computer has hdmi.doesnt mean you have to have a special dac to connect that.most computers have a coax,or optical out as well.my pc has hdmi,but i use an optical connection to a dac.


----------

